# Jefferson and Glasscock County



## Bohawg (Dec 22, 2016)

I currently lease 100 acres of mostly pines surrounded by farm land in Jefferson County and another 50 plus acre 3 year old clear cut in Glasscock County.  My dad and I have been leasing it but due to his age and health he is having to give up hunting. My 10 year old son and I are the only two hunting it . The 100 acres does not appear to have hogs but lots of turkey and the clear cut has not been hunted by us in 2 years but lots of hog pics on camera. Thinking of taking on one person for next year. Prefer family oriented person. No drama and not into killing everything that walks. Currently we only hunt down there on the weekend as we have a club in SC. Dues would be 700 to 800 depending on any changes in lease agreement. Leases do not renew until June.


----------



## DannyBoy1210 (Dec 22, 2016)

I would be interested. Family man here. Looking for somewhere to hunt that I can bring my 6 year old son along with me from time to time. How is the deer population?


----------



## Bohawg (Dec 22, 2016)

Before they cut the clear cut I saw a lot of deer on it. It backs up to a creek and has a branch on it. I have not hunted it since its been cut but continue to lease it as I don't want to let it go. Just don't have the time to hunt it all. The land in Jefferson is pretty good too. The land has a large hay field on one side. Usually either soybeans or corn on the other two and the other backs up to a hardwood bottom that has a big creek about 400 yards away. I don't shoot much and over the last four years there has only been about 12 deer shot. We only take what we need to eat. Send me your email and I can send you some trail cam pics. I have not hunted it since Thanksgiving and probably saw around 18 or so Just hunting the weekends in November.


----------



## Beaver dog (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm interested in your lease this sounds like about what I'm looking for I don't shoot up the woods would like to hunt with someone who wants to manage deer and kill mature buçks would be glad to work on the land and stands also have tractor please call Scott thanks 678-677-5103


----------



## Cgfire607 (Dec 26, 2016)

Very interested. Family of 5. Just looking for a good place to go and hunt and have a good time with the family. Not into shooting everything that walks. Pretty familiar with the Jefferson county area as well. Nick 8285089076


----------



## dspeed (Jan 4, 2017)

I would be interested..thanks


----------



## jpmc (Jan 6, 2017)

Can you tell me what you are asking? I am retired and live in Augusta.


----------



## Cbrooks81 (Jan 6, 2017)

Can you call me about you're lease 863 344 1289 thanksgiving


----------



## Cbrooks81 (Jan 6, 2017)

Can you call me about lease 8633441289 looking for a place for wife and son thanks


----------



## dspeed (Jan 9, 2017)

interested please call 706 836 2730


----------



## pittmanab2 (Feb 2, 2017)

I would be interested in the glascock tract if it is still available pm me


----------



## LINCOLNITURREY (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm interested please call me at 3059753141 or email me at lincolniturrey@yahoo.com.
I live near Key West so I cannot be there very often, any campgrounds near by?


----------

